# My first Pot Lid, from the tidal mud flats of New England



## riverdiver (Mar 8, 2018)

I've been intrigued by these for years especially since I had never recovered one in 30 years of digging, diving and detecting.


----------



## riverdiver (Mar 8, 2018)

Looks like I found a winner from 1875, too bad is what not whole, really would've made my day. It is a Cherry Toothpaste.


----------



## TROG (Mar 11, 2018)

These Gosnells lids are unfortunately generally very common world wide and worth around $30 in good condition, These have a great pictorial . Your part  lid would date to around 1880 and the blue one pictured could go back to the late 1860,s


----------

